
“Inferno 1.0 is really well written. It's how I would've rewritten React.” - expression100
https://twitter.com/sebmarkbage/status/776148675592544256
======
dalke
That shows where my brain is at. It concerns a Javascript UI package
([https://github.com/trueadm/inferno](https://github.com/trueadm/inferno) )
and not an OS
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inferno_(operating_system)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inferno_\(operating_system\))
).

